# special legal status: royal forest / chase / park / warren



## MVM1912

Hola:
Necesito traducir estas cuatro palabras: the royal forest, the chase, the park, the warren en el contexto siguiente:

"At an early date three -even four- kins of forest were created, each with its own special legal status: the royal forest, the chase, the park, and the warren."

He escrito:
.... el bosque real, el coto, el parque y ??

He encontrado esto http://www.answers.com/topic/warren y creo que la acepción 2. es la que corresponde aquí, pero ¿cómo se le llama a esto en español?
No estoy tampoco muy segura de que chase corresponda exactamente a coto.

Muchas gracias


----------



## AnyTdf

chase=de caza más que coto

Sería así como ..."fueron creados cuatro tipos de bosques con su respectivo status: el bosque real, el de caza, el parque y el de conejos (warren es como un lugar tipo una reserva donde se crian conejos???)...


----------



## AnyTdf

warren= Un área donde los conejos viven en madrigueras.


----------



## MVM1912

Muchísimas gracias.

Pensé en "coto" porque un coto es un lugar reservado para la caza, pero quizá tengas razón y no sea oportuno especificar tanto.

En cuanto a lo de "warren", gracias por la solución, pero en un warren ¿crees que solo hay conejos o hay también otros animales para cazar?. 

Muchas gracias, de nuevo.


----------



## AnyTdf

Tanto no se, pero estimo que solo se trata de lugares donde hay madrigueras de conejos.


----------



## 0scar

Por el contexto  es un criadero de ¿faisanes? u otro animal de caza.


----------



## MVM1912

Muchas gracias a los dos. Tengo en cuenta vuestras sugerencias, que han sido una gran ayuda.


----------



## k-in-sc

These are all names for hunting areas defined under old English law, with specific meanings distinct from the normal modern meanings.

 "A forest," says Manwood," is a certain territory of woody grounds and fruitful pastures, privileged for wild beasts and fowls of forest, chase, and warren to rest, and abide there in the safe protection of the king, for his delight and pleasure; which territory of ground so privileged is mered and bounded with unremovable marks, meres and boundaries, either known by matter of record or by prescription; and also replenished with wild beasts of venery or chase, and with great coverts of vert, for the succour of the said beasts there to abide: for the preservation and continuance of which said place, together with the vert and venison there are particular officers, laws, and privileges belonging to the same, requisite for that purpose, and proper only to a forest and to no other place."' And the same author distinguishes a *forest as " the highest franchise of princely pleasure," from the inferior franchises of chase, park and warren—named in the order of their importance. *The forest embraces all these, and it is distinguished by having laws and courts of its own, according to which offenders are justiceable. An offender in a chase is to be punished by the common law; an offender in  a forest by the forest law. 
*A chase is much the same as a park, only the latter is enclosed, and all of them are distinguished according to the class of wild beasts to which the privilege extended. * 
Thus beasts of forest (the "five wild beasts of venery") were the hart, the hind, the hare, the boar and the wolf. 
The beasts of chase were also five, viz. the buck, the doe, the fox, the marten and the roe.
The beasts and fowls of warren were the hare, the coney, the pheasant and the partridge. 

(Better late than never ...)


----------



## MVM1912

¡¡¡Never is late!!!

Millones de gracias, es toda una lección.
Sería perfectísimo si se te ocurriera una traducción al español 

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## k-in-sc

("It's never too late!!!") 
;-)

Well, the French version translates "chase" as "chasse" ("caza") but leaves "warren" untranslated:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forêt_royale#.C3.89l.C3.A9ments_de_vocabulaire

If you used "caza," would it be clear in your document that it referred to a place and not an activity? Because, of course, all four of these areas are for hunting.

More on the term "warren":
A domestic warren is an artificial, enclosed establishment of animal husbandry dedicated to the raising of rabbits for meat and fur. It evolved from the Anglo-Norman concept of free warren, which had been, essentially, the equivalent of a hunting license for a given woodland.
...
Ultimately, the term warren was generalized to include wild burrows. 
The word thus became used of a piece of ground preserved for these beasts of warren. It is now applied loosely to any piece of ground, whether preserved or not, where rabbits breed (see FOREST LAWS).

The use is further extended to any system of burrows, e.g. prairie dog warren. By 1649 the term is found applied to inferior, crowded human accommodations in the meaning "cluster of densely populated living spaces" (OED). Contemporarily the leading use seems to be in the stock phrase "warren of cubicles" in the workplace.


----------



## MVM1912

Gracias, me han servido de mucho tus explicaciones (y tu corrección).


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm glad 
However you decide to translate your terms, would you please post it here for posterity?
Thanks!

Warren  
sustantivo
1. Conejera, conejar, vivar de conejos, soto de conejos o el sitio destinado para criar conejos.
2. Cercado para guardar la caza menuda; depósito para el pescado en los ríos.
3. Laberinto (maze, network).


----------



## MVM1912

Por supuesto, en cuanto lo tenga decidido por el contexto, diré cómo lo he traducido. Pero es un texto de hace ya algún tiempo y ahora tengo que volver sobre él para decidirlo.


----------



## MVM1912

Como me pidió K-in-sc, esto es la solución que yo he encontrado.
Según las explicaciones de K-in-sc y por la aportación de Andy Tdf, he decidido utilizar:
bosque real, coto de caza mayor, parque real y coto de caza menor.
Saludos


----------

